# Sweetallert funktioniert nicht im Formular



## petja24 (30. Okt 2015)

Hallo Freunde des gepflegten Java Codes,

gleich vorweg, ich habe von Java wenig bis keine Ahnung. Ich weiß auch nicht in welches Forum ich die Frage stellen soll. Gegoogelt habe ich heute den halben Tag und die Forum Suche hier hat auch nichts ergeben. Deshalb möchte ich Euch um Hilfe bitten.

Bisher bin ich eigentlich immer gut damit gefahren benötigte Codeschnipsel zu suchen und in meinen Seiten zu verarbeiten. Diesmal bin ich ratlos ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin. Es geht wie aus der Überschrift hervorgeht um Sweetalert, ich hoffe es ist dem einen oder anderen ein Begriff und kann mir helfen. Folgendes Problem tut sich auf.

Dieses Script funktioniert wenn ich den Button klicke kommt der Alarm wie es sein soll.

<button class="transVar" name="delete">Löschen</button>

$('.transVar').click(function () {
  swal({
  title: "Bist Du sicher?",
  text: "Die Datei kann nicht wieder hergestellt werden!",
  type: "warning",
  showCancelButton: true,
  confirmButtonColor: "#DD6B55",
  confirmButtonText: "Ja, löschen!",
  cancelButtonText: "Nein, abrechen!",
  closeOnConfirm: false,
  closeOnCancel: false },
  function (isConfirm) {
  if (isConfirm) {
  swal("Gelöscht!", "Die Datei wurde gelöscht.", "success");
  } else {
  swal("Abruch", "Die Datei ist gesichert ", "error");
  }
  });
  });

<link href="css/plugins/sweetalert/sweetalert.css" rel="stylesheet">
<script src="js/plugins/sweetalert/sweetalert.min.js"></script>

Die Scripte und das css werden geladen und liegen auch entsprechend auf dem Server.

Packe ich den den Button in ein Formular und klicke dann darauf, kommt ganz kurz der Alarm und geht gleich wieder weg danach wird mein php Script ausgeführt ohne das ich irgendwas bestätigen konnte. Auch hier wird das Java Script und die dazugehörige css geladen.

<form action="#" method="post">
<button class="transVar" name="delete">Löschen</button>
</form>

Was mache ich falsch kann mir jemand helfen? Fehlt vielleicht ein onclick oder so etwas.

Liebe Grüße Petja


----------

